# Telitec Internet/landline



## mrypg9

We use Telitec for our mobiles - no problem -and up to now telefonica/movistar for our internet/landline.
Our ADSL promocion has now ended and our next bill will be almost 70 euros - ridiculous. Our internet isn't that good.
We are considering using Telitec for our internet and landline as the total cost will be 40 euros per month inc. IVA and with free calls within the EU.
Has anyone used Telitec for this?
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> We use Telitec for our mobiles - no problem -and up to now telefonica/movistar for our internet/landline.
> Our ADSL promocion has now ended and our next bill will be almost 70 euros - ridiculous. Our internet isn't that good.
> We are considering using Telitec for our internet and landline as the total cost will be 40 euros per month inc. IVA and with free calls within the EU.
> Has anyone used Telitec for this?
> Any advice would be helpful.


I know some people who use them for landline & internet & are very happy & others rather less so

my OH knows the owner of the company too

bear in mind that even if you are using them for your landline it will still be the Telefonica line - it might be worth looking into their wireless services


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I know some people who use them for landline & internet & are very happy & others rather less so
> 
> my OH knows the owner of the company too
> 
> bear in mind that even if you are using them for your landline it will still be the Telefonica line - it might be worth looking into their wireless services


Do you know why some people aren't happy? We've had no problems with our mobiles srervice from them.
I've seen an offer of 29.99 euros monthly for internet and VOIP and 39.99 for landline and internet plus free EU calls.
Telefonica/movistar won't budge....69 euros a month or nothing. As we use Skype for calls outside Spain and rarely call on our landline in Spain I'm not willing to pay that much for what is essentially not very fast internet service.
If you use them, you can recommend us and get any freebies they're giving


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Do you know why some people aren't happy? We've had no problems with our mobiles srervice from them.
> I've seen an offer of 29.99 euros monthly for internet and VOIP and 39.99 for landline and internet plus free EU calls.
> Telefonica/movistar won't budge....69 euros a month or nothing. As we use Skype for calls outside Spain and rarely call on our landline in Spain I'm not willing to pay that much for what is essentially not very fast internet service.
> If you use them, you can recommend us and get any freebies they're giving


the complaints I've heard are of not getting the internet speeds they were 'promised' & service problems if/when things go wrong


but as I said, since it's still using the Telefonica lines & so on, speeds logically can't be any better

for sure you'll be paying less though


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> the complaints I've heard are of not getting the internet speeds they were 'promised' & service problems if/when things go wrong
> 
> 
> but as I said, since it's still using the Telefonica lines & so on, speeds logically can't be any better
> 
> for sure you'll be paying less though


Can't be any worse than telefonica/movistar or whatever it's called now...
I think we'll go for the VOIP internet for 24.99 + IVA.
Do you use them?


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Can't be any worse than telefonica/movistar or whatever it's called now...
> I think we'll go for the VOIP internet for 24.99 + IVA.
> Do you use them?


eerrrrmm

no


----------



## xabiaxica

xabiachica said:


> eerrrrmm
> 
> no


all the mixed reviews from mates put us off!


we decided we didn't need a landline in the end & use a wireless co - but that's dh's area - I know no more


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> all the mixed reviews from mates put us off!
> 
> 
> we decided we didn't need a landline in the end & use a wireless co - but that's dh's area - I know no more


That's what we're considering, but from Telitec. We don't need a landline.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> That's what we're considering, but from Telitec. We don't need a landline.


just spoke to the OH - this is who we have

TELE2 - VODAFONE

we often do get 6mb too!

it does tend to vary a bit

this is the current speed


----------



## mrypg9

Thanks for all that info
I've just signed up for the landline/internet package, free EU calls as we can't have wireless here.
Too mountainous, I guess.....


----------



## mainstream

*Telitec Query*

Have been with Telitec since before they bought out Fonicatel. Landline connection was very good and a great saving over Telefonica. Since they introduced ADSl this has been very hit and miss. It was OK on the regular 1Mb with reduced tel calls to UK, the problems arose when changing over to 3Mb and using Telitec line rental. This commenced at the beginning of 2010 and is still not completed, with emails passing the buck all the time. Telefonica (Movistar) charged 60 euros last month to process release, and still haven´t. Now all tel calls go via Movistar even though Telitec have provided prefix numbers to enter first and to crown everything even though am being charged for 3Mb connection am still running at 1Mb. Be wary and certainly don´t attempt to change your line rental from Movistar who it is reported are even charging 3 months rental up front to deter people.

Regarding mobile connection, the Teletic service via HITS is good and relatively inexpensive, top up your mobile directly with HITS, that way you will receive a 5% bonus. Again be wary, I had 2 mobiles with Vodafone and one still had a months contract to run to which I advised Telitec. They cancelled both resulting in a charge of 100 euros on the one line - that will take a while to recoup.

What I have found with Telitec is that they do not listen to the customer and may respond to emails 2/3 weeks later if at all - a strong case of their success has got more than they can handle. The one plus is their billing is precise and accurate - be prapared to shop around!


----------



## Maartin Roberts

*Telitec*



mainstream said:


> Have been with Telitec since before they bought out Fonicatel. Landline connection was very good and a great saving over Telefonica. Since they introduced ADSl this has been very hit and miss. It was OK on the regular 1Mb with reduced tel calls to UK, the problems arose when changing over to 3Mb and using Telitec line rental. This commenced at the beginning of 2010 and is still not completed, with emails passing the buck all the time. Telefonica (Movistar) charged 60 euros last month to process release, and still haven´t. Now all tel calls go via Movistar even though Telitec have provided prefix numbers to enter first and to crown everything even though am being charged for 3Mb connection am still running at 1Mb. Be wary and certainly don´t attempt to change your line rental from Movistar who it is reported are even charging 3 months rental up front to deter people.
> 
> Regarding mobile connection, the Teletic service via HITS is good and relatively inexpensive, top up your mobile directly with HITS, that way you will receive a 5% bonus. Again be wary, I had 2 mobiles with Vodafone and one still had a months contract to run to which I advised Telitec. They cancelled both resulting in a charge of 100 euros on the one line - that will take a while to recoup.
> 
> What I have found with Telitec is that they do not listen to the customer and may respond to emails 2/3 weeks later if at all - a strong case of their success has got more than they can handle. The one plus is their billing is precise and accurate - be prapared to shop around!


I Have been waiting since MAY 30 for there ADSL & land line I still have to put a prefix number in to use the phone.
First they told me I could have 4mb now they say only 1 if i ever get it they blame Telefonica As normall.
Totaly PIss--d off with them 

Yes you are right they do not reply to emails they just pass you to some one who has no idea what is going on


----------



## Maartin Roberts

I Have been waiting 3months for Telitec ADSL anyone else having problems with them


----------



## Maartin Roberts

As you know the owner can you ask him to sort my problem out as his staff do not

Thank you

Martin Roberts

Denia


----------



## mrypg9

mainstream said:


> Have been with Telitec since before they bought out Fonicatel. Landline connection was very good and a great saving over Telefonica. Since they introduced ADSl this has been very hit and miss. It was OK on the regular 1Mb with reduced tel calls to UK, the problems arose when changing over to 3Mb and using Telitec line rental. This commenced at the beginning of 2010 and is still not completed, with emails passing the buck all the time. Telefonica (Movistar) charged 60 euros last month to process release, and still haven´t. Now all tel calls go via Movistar even though Telitec have provided prefix numbers to enter first and to crown everything even though am being charged for 3Mb connection am still running at 1Mb. Be wary and certainly don´t attempt to change your line rental from Movistar who it is reported are even charging 3 months rental up front to deter people.
> 
> Regarding mobile connection, the Teletic service via HITS is good and relatively inexpensive, top up your mobile directly with HITS, that way you will receive a 5% bonus. Again be wary, I had 2 mobiles with Vodafone and one still had a months contract to run to which I advised Telitec. They cancelled both resulting in a charge of 100 euros on the one line - that will take a while to recoup.
> 
> What I have found with Telitec is that they do not listen to the customer and may respond to emails 2/3 weeks later if at all - a strong case of their success has got more than they can handle. The one plus is their billing is precise and accurate - be prapared to shop around!



We don't have ADSL. We have been used to getting only 1Mb with Telefonica and it's not really a problem.
Why do Telefonica ask for 60 euros for 'release'? I wasn't informed of that.
I have been waiting two weeks, don't use the landline phone. I just object to paying 70 euros a month.
Who can I shop around with, though?


----------



## xabiaxica

Maartin Roberts said:


> As you know the owner can you ask him to sort my problem out as his staff do not
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Martin Roberts
> 
> Denia


my OH might know him but we don't use his company



that should tell you something...............


----------



## Alcalaina

We switched from the Company Formerly Known as Telefonica to Jazztel last October as Telefonica would only reduce our monthly bill by 6 euros when we dropped their digital TV service (not to mention their extraordinarily poor customer service). This saved us 46 euros a month!

Oddly, as soon as Jazztel contacted Telefonica to terminate our ADSL contract we got a customer servce call from Telefonica offering us the "new customer" price - coincidentally the same as Jazztel. 

Even though Jazztel use the Telefonica landline, our connection is regularly between 4 and 6 Mb - the contract is for 6 Mb. With Telefonica, we were paying for 10 Mb but it rarely went above 4. The other advantages are free breakdown calls (which we haven't needed), and no fixed term contract period.

(Incidentally I don't work for Jazztel!)


----------

